# Would you date a...



## emily_3383 (Jan 17, 2007)

yes if i liked him. lol


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2007)

if i like him yes.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 17, 2007)

If he was cute and I liked him, of course!! Why wouldn't you???


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 17, 2007)

do you mean like you would feel inferior to him or something? not all professionals "know" everything! my dads wife is a psychologist and personally she's one of the craziest people i have known! and can be a little dingy in a couple of departments! lol!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 17, 2007)

If I liked him, I would do it! I wouldn't worry about the education thing at all. My fiancee's going to be a pharmacist, and I'm going to be a college history teacher, and he thinks I'm smarter than him. *rolls eyes*


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Well yeah. My stepdad's a lawyer, and my mom is a housewife. My fiancee' has a masters degree in accounting, I have a BA but I only work part time doing menial work for my stepdad b/c jobs are scarce here, still looking. I dont feel inferior to him, I cant do math or remember dates like he does, but I can do things he cant.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 17, 2007)

I work in a law firm, and let me tell you they also only cook with water! From my personal experience here, yes, lawyers can be huge snobs and think they're the kings of the world because they have a degree in law. But those can be found in any field. And I don't bother, I have a degree as well, just in a different field.

If you like him, then go for it! A university degree isn't everything, I've met the most amazing people who're clever and have achieved great things in their life without a degree or title. And then I've met countless people at university who are really stupid and have no clue about anything. So this doesn't mean much I think.

If anyone happened to ask me out, I wouldn't reflect for a second and say yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 17, 2007)

same here


----------



## vickih (Jan 17, 2007)

i have, and there's nothing sexier than a man who is smart.

go for it!


----------



## ivette (Jan 17, 2007)

sure if i was attracted to him


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 17, 2007)

sure, why not (he has to be cute though!)? just b/c he's got more education doesn't mean you're beneathe him!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sure, why not - if I were single of course. But lawyers are a dime a dozen where I live, so half of them hardly make any money anyway, so they're not too big a deal where I am.


----------



## Annia (Jan 18, 2007)

If he was a good guy, sure why not? Not all lawyers are snobs/scumbags etc... I live with one and his wife is a doctor, they are the most honest people I know.

They are smarter than me when it comes to the Law or medical Radiology BUT I am way freakin smarter than them when it comes to technology (I build computers etc) so it's more of a balance.

People who are educated are not know-it-alls.. they may be in their department but not about everything else in life. So don't worry about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck, hun. :luv:


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2007)

If you like him go for it.

I am sure you'll have a lot more in common than that slight difference of him being a lawyer and you not being one. That shouldnt be a factor unless you guys make it one really.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think it would hurt to give him a shot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 14, 2007)

lol if i liked him why not? actually...i don't know...i plan to be a lawyer so i'm not sure how i'd feel dating someone 'like me' if u know what i mean....we'd probably sue each other to death:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## LilDee (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah! If I was attracted to him (and single  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) lol

They're humans too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 15, 2007)

yes, i don't see the problem, if anything a lawyer is impressive!!


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, they do make good money.... I think that can make up for the education difference... But, no matter how smart you might be, common sense kinda rules over all of that.. as long as you guys connect on a emotional level - that's all that matters.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2007)

if i liked him yeah, why not


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 17, 2007)

As long as you find him attractive and fun to be around, then I don't really see the problem as to not date him. I personally wouldn't mind. If anything, my mom would totally be for it, cuz she thinks I need someone to support my shopaholism (if there's such a word) lol. The twins I babysit, their mom is a lawyer and their dad owns his own business. She's overall nice, but a bit eccentric. I just hope it doesn't rub off on her kids too much...lol


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

i dunno


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you should go for it.


----------

